# Whitefield's preaching



## Wayne (Sep 15, 2010)

This from the AMREL forum earlier today, regarding George Whitefield's preaching:



> Here is the excerpt from Franklin's Autobiography:
> 
> "He had a loud and clear voice, and articulated his words and sentences
> so perfectly, that he might be heard and understood at a great distance,
> ...


----------

